# WTF? My cat just shat in the dogs' bowl???



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He just strolled in, squatted over their dry food bowl (which he sometimes eats out of too) and let rip! Runny, smelly and nasty, too...

He's never done anything like it before - never even wee-ed in the house - could he be trying to tell me he's ill? Or is he staging a dirty protest over some doggy doings?

My first cat started weeing outside her box when she had a kidney problem and I thought she was being naughty until too late, which is what gives me pause. But she was pretty elderly - my current mog is only about two years old.

Anyone any idea what's going on?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

no idea but it made me laugh out loud!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmmm very strange behaviour!

I think if its dried food and the cat has the runs its probably ran to the nearest thing resembling a litter tray hon

Only my opinion though  

I've never had anything like that. I've had a mother cat shat in the bed with the kittens with is extremely rare but this was due to stress and her not wanting the kittens anymore!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, poor cat with her kittens!

Yes, you're probably right... though it's darn odd!

Pink - glad I made you laugh! I was laughing too, with my nose closed...


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oh dear Miranda im pmpl here, hope kitty dont do it again

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He's now rubbing round my legs wanting more foooood. Do I feed him? Or will it end up somewhere dreadful?

Sigh.


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

tooo funny miranda!  Maybe kitty was trying to relay a message,,, did you change dog food brands/flavors lately?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Miranda what saila said makes sense, that he has dicky tum + was looking for the best thing to do it in + the dogs dinner came up for best spot

maybe dont give hime anythign else to eat tonight, it wont harm him  

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, but I'm always changing their brand Mayve! I go for what's on offer that month...  

Cleg - think I'll starve him just tonight. He'll probably go out chasing meeces anyway - he won't go too hungry.


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

hiya, sorry for jumping in on your conversation, but read the title and had to reply!! 

I work in an vets, and I would possibly say maybe cat was caught short, especially if has an upset tummy!! but also that sometimes the smell of cat/dog food can smell (to a cat) like other cats poo, so they will wee/poo over top of it to mark their smell rather than the scent of another animal (aka- the food!!) 
Perhaps deal with the cat's upset tummy initally.. have you changed his food that could've given him a Delly-belly? 

Cats are so daft aint they?? lol x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww, thanks Sparkles!

I've not changed his food, no - it sounds likely the dry food the dogs have at the mo smelled like cat crap! Think I'll throw it out - it was only a little bag...

xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

no probs...

Yeah maybe good idea to throw it out... you dont want a second sitting or should I say ..****ting!
x x xLOL x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd love to have seen the dogs face


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They didn't bat a furry eyelid, Greeneyed!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

My dog would still have eaten it!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Miranda I just wanted to say thank you, DH and I have been in stitches reading this thread, we have 4 cats and a dog and could just picture it - I read the title of your thread out loud and the mouthful of tea DH had just taken squirted out of his nose he was laughing so much!       Thank you for a hilarious post - I'm sure the cat is OK, I reckon the lady who said he was caught short was right.  He'd probably just had an "off" mouse takeaway


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

OH so funny  Crazy cat and poor dog  

 for the poor dog.


----------



## Quadzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

couldn't resist reading this post..hilarious. I suppose cleaning it our wasn't though 

mmm..... Have you been cuddling your dog and Bob more than your cat lately. if so perhaps the cats a wee bit put out and is letting her feelings be known in a very big way


----------

